# müssen oder sollen?



## daniv79

Cómo sería correcto?

A la mayor brevedad posible, el proveedor tiene que entregarnos su planning de producción detallado.

Schnellstmöglich soll / muss der Lieferant uns eine detallierte Fertigungsplanung abgeben.


----------



## elroy

En ese contexto "muss" es el verbo adecuado.


----------



## Aurin

Depende del contexto, dónde se dice y a quién se dice. Lo más probable si sale en unas condiciones para el proveedor: soll
También se puede expresar con "haben zu" (tener que):
Der Lieferant hat uns schnellstmöglich eine detaillierte Fertigungsplanung abzugeben. (No está mal colocar el adverbio al principio, para mí suena mejor como lo hice.)


----------



## daniv79

Pues 1-1! SOLLEN o MÜSSEN?

Ya lo siento pero siempre me quedó pendiente el tema "TENER QUE". Nunca se cuando usar MÜSSEN, SOLLEN, DÜRFEN,...


----------



## Aurin

daniv79 said:


> Pues 1-1! SOLLEN o MÜSSEN?
> 
> Ya lo siento pero siempre me quedó pendiente el tema "TENER QUE". Nunca se cuando usar MÜSSEN, SOLLEN, DÜRFEN,...


 
Generalmente (para decirlo de manera fácil) se usa "sollen" cuando otra persona te dice lo que tienes que hacer. Y "müssen" cuando te lo dices a ti mismo. Cuando otra persona te dice "müssen" suena mucho más fuerte que "sollen". "Dürfen" es como "tener permiso" para algo.
Díme a quien está dirigido la frase para decidir si pega más "sollen" o "müssen".


----------



## muycuriosa

daniv79 said:


> Pues 1-1! SOLLEN o MÜSSEN?
> 
> Ya lo siento pero siempre me quedó pendiente el tema "TENER QUE". Nunca se cuando usar MÜSSEN, SOLLEN, DÜRFEN,...


 
Me parece que aquí 'soll' es más cortés y menos fuerte. Yo, cuando leí tu pregunta, habría dicho 'soll' espontáneamente, pero 'muss' no es incorrecto.

En cuanto a lo que dice Aurin, estoy de acuerdo. 
Quizás sería útil darte unas situaciones en las que utilizamos 'müssen' cuando le hablamos a otra persona: por ejemplo cuando le doy un consejo a alguien o cuando le digo a un nino lo que tiene que hacer.

Saludos.


----------



## daniv79

Vale, esa frase es para unos suministradores con los que efectivamente hay que ser cortés. Así que usaré SOLLEN.

Muchas gracias de verdad!


----------



## Dudu678

daniv79 said:


> Nunca se cuando usar MÜSSEN, SOLLEN, DÜRFEN,...


Bueno _dürfen_ tiene que ver con permiso, no creo que te genere confusión en estos casos (o al menos no debería).


----------



## daniv79

Sí, la verdad es que con "dürfen" tengo menos problemas. 

Pero entre MÜSSEN y SOLLEN...me tienen loquito!


----------



## Aurin

daniv79 said:


> Sí, la verdad es que con "dürfen" tengo menos problemas.
> 
> Pero entre MÜSSEN y SOLLEN...me tienen loquito!


 
Quizás te pueda ayudar este enlace:
http://www.curso-de-aleman.de/grammatik/kapitel_20/20_2_5_sollen.htm


----------



## daniv79

Está bien el link. Muchas gracias. Aunque como ahí mismo dicen, es bastante ambiguo cuando usar uno u otro.

Sigo estando parecido respecto al futuro


----------



## rociopukie

Hola: 
      Quisiera sabes qué verbo utilizar ¿MÜSSEN o SOLLEN? ¿NICHT DÜRFEN o NICHT SOLLEN?
      El contexto es el de un médico que le dice a su paciente lo que debe o no hacer para cuidar su salud. 
      Hilfe!
      Saludos,
                Rocío.


----------



## Sidjanga

Hola rociopukie:

No es una pregunta del todo simple, antes que nada porque, obviamente, depende también -o antes que nada- de qué es exactamente lo que el médico pretenda dar a entender a su paciente.

*1.* Si lo que le dice lo considera una *imperativa necesidad*, puede decir:

_Sie *müssen *(dringend) abnehmen. - Usted *tiene *(urgentemente) *que* bajar de peso.
Sie *dürfen *abends *nicht *immer so viel und spät essen. - Usted *no debe* comer siempre tanto y tan tarde por la noche._

*2.* Si lo que sea que le diga no lo ve tan urgente, o simplemente lo quiere expresar de manera menos directa/imperativa, lo puede poner como *recomendación*:

_Sie *sollten *(wirklich) abnehmen. - Usted *debería* (realmente) bajar de peso.
Sie *sollten *abends nicht immer so viel essen. - Usted no *debería *comer siempre tanto por la noche._

*Nota:*_* sollen *_aquí no es posible para el médico, pero sí *para el paciente* (_sollen_ normalmente implica que lo que se repite fue originalmente una *recomendación o instrucción de otra persona*, y ahora uno se lo cuenta a un tercero).
Obviamente, también es posible _müssen/nicht dürfen_, en analogía a lo mencionado arriba:

El paciente a un amigo o a su mujer:
1. _- (Der Arzt sagt), ich *muss *(dringend) abnehmen. - (El médico dice que) *tengo *urgentemente *que *bajar de peso.
(Der Arzt sagt,) ich *darf *abends *nicht *immer so viel und spät essen. - (..dice que) *no debo* comer siempre tanto y tan tarde por la noche._
_
2. Der Arzt sagt, ich *sollte *(wirklich abnehmen). - El médico dice que realmente *debería *bajar de peso._
_Der Arzt sagt, dass ich abends nicht immer so viel und spät essen *sollte*._ - _El médico dice que *no debería *comer siempre tanto y tan tarde por la noche.

_(Nota: las versiones _...sagt, ich sollte..._ y _...sagt, *dass* ich ... sollte_, respectivamente, son básicamente intercambiables.)
.


----------



## rociopukie

¡Muchísimas gracias, Sigianga! Muy completa tu manera de explicar.
Estoy muy agradecida.
Saludos,
          Rocío.


----------



## Sidjanga

De nada. 

Pero veo que se me olvidó una cosa:





Sigianga said:


> ...*Nota:*_* sollen *_aquí no es posible para el médico, pero sí *para el paciente* (_sollen_ normalmente implica que lo que se repite fue originalmente una *recomendación o instrucción de otra persona*, y ahora uno se lo cuenta a un tercero)....


El médico al paciente: _Sie müssen abnehmen. / Ich empfehle Ihnen abzunehmen.*
_El paciente a un amigo: _Der Arzt sagt, ich *soll *abnehmen._ (el médico dice que debo bajar de peso)

_________________
_*o algo por el estilo, lo importante aquí es el mensaje general del médico, no tanto las palabras exactas que use


----------



## rociopukie

¡Muchas gracias! Ahora sí que domino el uso de müssen y sollen.
Adiós.


----------



## olives

"sollen", en mi opinión, puede tener, en este contexto, el sentido de algo que fue acordado, por ejemplo, "Ich soll ihm um 20 Uhr vom Hotel abholen", porque fue acordado así.


----------

